# test thread



## Matt Derrick (Jun 28, 2018)

testing a bug in the image importer.

image linked from external url with convert image 1.6 disabled. image is clickable and opens in lightbox.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 28, 2018)

image added from external url with convert image 1.6 enabled. image is not clickable and won't open in lightbox


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 28, 2018)

image added from external url with convert image 1.6 enabled. image is not clickable and won't open in lightbox


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 28, 2018)

attachment from hard drive with convert image 1.6 enabled. image is not clickable and cannot be opened in light box.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 28, 2018)

test with convert image 1.6 disabled. attached image from hard drive.








images can be clicked on and opened in light box viewer.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 28, 2018)

test with external image, convert image 1.6 enabled






image not clickable / can't open in lightbox


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 28, 2018)

convert image 1.6 enabled. image attached from hard drive






image not clickable / can't open in light box


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 29, 2018)

attaching image that is smaller than the area to see if it will open in lightbox






convert all addon enabled


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 29, 2018)

same image, convert image addon disabled


----------

